# تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر, idm 5.19 ,



## البرنس هاني (20 أغسطس 2010)

*تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر, idm 5.19 , انترنت داون لود مانجير, idm free download ,internet download manager 2010 , 
اقدم اليكم اليوم اخواني البرنامج الغني عن التعريف في محال الداونلود في احدث اصدار له 
Internet Download Manger 5.18
والذي لم اري مثله في قوته في تسريع الداونلود من النت
وجاء وقت التحميل
اضغط هنا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ليك يا هاني
لكن في قسم خاص للبرامج
بيكون تحت اشراف المشرف
هنا قسم للشرح وتصميمات المواقع​*


----------

